# Who for King?



## Confusticated (Sep 21, 2003)

So which Middle-earth King (or Queen) of any race would you choose to be King of our world today?

How to suppose he would run things?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 21, 2003)

Aragorn i guess, he was a very good King right when ME needed it, and it would be the same with us.


----------



## Saucy (Sep 21, 2003)

I gotta agree...though i doubt he would be able to handle it cause...our world is way different.....in a bad /somewhat gd way


----------



## Beleg (Sep 21, 2003)

I would choose Ingwe.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 21, 2003)

Yeah, it's an absurd question really. Any Middle-earth King placed as King of the World today would not be able to do anything unless he were evil. 

Excluding the Valar, I wouldn't mind having Finrod for King but I don't think he deserves to take on such an ugly position. The bad thing about picking a man is that he wouldn't last long.

 Might be good to have Feanor. Just long enough to get together an army to wipe out all the currupt leaders and give the remaining people some structure that works.


----------



## Eriol (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd say Sam, the greatest Mayor in the history of the Shire. He'd let people live and let live; probably the best thing any ruler can do. 

Problem is, he wouldn't take the job...


----------



## Aglarthalion (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd choose Elros.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 22, 2003)

Finwe Noldoran.


----------



## Snaga (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd just like to be really annoying and point out that Sam and Feanor weren't kings... check the question! Isn't that annoying?

So that means I can't pick an orc... ooooh but maybe I could have Azog... he was kinda like an orc king, right? He'd be great... he just chops his opponents heads off and insults them. That should make political debate a bit more fun!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 22, 2003)

Finwe might be cool to have!

But come on guys this is no fun... what would those people do as King?

Edit: hmm I answered my own question wrong with Feanor as Snaga just pointed out! Well, one of the Noldor anyhow... or maybe Melian if she does not object to violence. 

Fingon may be good for military action.


----------



## Turin (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd say Tour or someone like him, deffinately not Turin he's too crazy, Turgon's too stupid.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd choose Aragorn of course. 


Beleg I love you avatar!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 27, 2003)

Maybe Finwe would legalise bigamy?

Maybe Turin would legalise marriage between brothers/sisters?

Maybe Melkor would legalise genocide? 

Maybe Margaret Thatcher is *indeed* Luthien?


----------



## Aulë (Sep 27, 2003)

Hyarmendacil (Ciryaher).
Arguably the greatest King of Gondor.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll choose Finrod Felagund.

At least we would have a King with wisdom, and a King who sought to learn about all things that he didn't think he knew well enough.


----------



## Manwe (Oct 27, 2003)

I say... Manwe! all the way.
He was the original and the best


----------

